# Eastern Titanium Grim Reaper



## BenjaminB (23. Februar 2007)

Ti Grim Reaper

    * Full 6Al-4V Titanium
    * Removable gyro tabs
    * Intergrated Headset included
    * Compact 6mm thick
    * Spanish bottom bracket
    * Internal Headtube
    * Rearend 13.63
    * Headtube angle: 74.5 degrees
    * Seattube angle: 71 degrees
    * Available Top Tube lenghts: 20.5 or 21
    *
    * Colors: Ti
    ** Weight" 2 LBS 6 ounces*



seh ich das richtig? das wären genau 1075 gramm!


----------



## Benh00re (23. Februar 2007)

bravo, du kannst lesen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenjaminB (23. Februar 2007)

toller kommentar...
aber bei so einem perversen gewicht hab ich mich gefragt, obs vielleicht ein schreibfehler ist


----------



## AerO (24. Februar 2007)

wir sehen einen grim reaper, der schon in crmo leicht ist. sherlock holmes kann sicher kombinieren, wie schwer so ein lochrahmen in titan sein wird.


----------



## Flowz (24. Februar 2007)

bald fährt dieser frame in meiner stadt rum im moment hat der besitzer die cromo version...mit diversen teilen aus titan.. nun folgt noch der rahmen aus titan... der totale freak! ich poste dann mal ein bild hier rein


----------



## baby-biker max (24. Februar 2007)

dann soll der mir seinen jetztigen schenken


----------



## Flowz (24. Februar 2007)

der verkauft den bestimmt! is in rot der frame glaub ich!


----------



## BruteX23 (24. Februar 2007)

toll, erst crmo, dann Titan, was kommt als nächstes, alurahmen zum streeten,  , und dann natürlich noch Carbonrahmen, ich glaub ich spinn


----------



## NeuSSer (24. Februar 2007)

erst hat man auch gesagt     boahh titanachsen ist doch schwachsinn bla bla  

hat sich durchgesetzt

dann  titandriver    boahh titandriver ist doch übertrieben bla bla

hat sich durchgesetzt

jetzt kommen halt titan lenker und titanrahmen ist doch mal tighter shit   wird sich auf dauer bei den etwas besser betuchten auch durchsetzen


----------



## jimbim (24. Februar 2007)

titanachseist auch total überbewertet, wie alle anderen titanteile auch ausser dem


----------



## NeuSSer (24. Februar 2007)

hab bis jetzt nur gute erfahrungen gemacht aber muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (24. Februar 2007)

Viel zu teuer der shit....


----------



## BenjaminB (24. Februar 2007)

was kostet er denn? du musst bedenken, dass nicht nur titan teurer ist als stahl, sondern auch die verarbeitung deutlich schwieriger.
was ich allerdings übertrieben finde sind die titan muttern von profile für 46 dollar.

btw, hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem titanlenker von eastern?


----------



## Knacki1 (24. Februar 2007)

1199.99 Dollar

Ich wÃ¼rd sagen der kostet 1100â¬- 1300â¬ hierzulande wenns ihn mal gibt...

Find den Rahmen aber derbst behindert... erstens die ganzen LÃ¶cher.... dann auch noch aus Titan... das Teil is doch net streetfÃ¤hig... und das geilste ist ja:

Eastern has tested this frame to insure itâs safe to ride. There is no warranty against denting, bending or breaking. If you are a heavy street rider or have problems bending parts, maybe this
isnt the frame for you.


----------



## Hertener (25. Februar 2007)

Is halt nur was für'n smoothen Bikestyleisten.


----------



## BruteX23 (25. Februar 2007)

sie sollten halt wenigstens erstmal n Titanrahmen ohne Löcher verkaufen, anstatt gleich aufs ganze zu gehen.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. Februar 2007)

Titan ist dauerfest, heißt er bricht nicht so plötzlich wie Alu einfach weil man ihn lange fährt. 

Titanrahmen gab es auch schon vor dem Eastern. Durchsetzen werden die sich nie. Weil der Rahmen beim BMX ein Verschleißteil ist und die allein wegen des Werkstoffes und der komplizierten Verarbeitung Unsummen für einen Rahmen nehmen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (25. Februar 2007)

beim bmx ist alles verschleißteil


----------



## Hertener (26. Februar 2007)

auch der Fahrer


----------



## billi (26. Februar 2007)

die ausgefrästen "löcher" bringen vieleicht 40g , bei einem crmo rahmen , also nicht unbedingt viel


----------



## RISE (26. Februar 2007)

Meine Meinung:

Der GrimReaper ist ziemlich hässlich, ob Cromo oder Titan ist mir völlig egal, für mich käme kein Rahmen mit Löchern in Frage. Die Rahmenquali von Eastern ist allerdings gar nicht mal soooo schlecht. Mein Reaper ist zB wesentlich besser verarbeitet als mein alter Macneil.
Um Eastern mal etwas in Schutz zu nehmen: sie wollten mit diesem Rahmen ursprünglich nur testen,wie weit man im Thema Leichtbau gehen kann. Sind also nur der großen Nachfrage in Sachen project superlight nachgegangen. 

Ich verzichte ja neben dem finaziellem Aspekt schon fast konsequent auf Leichtbau. Das Rad fährt auch noch mit 3kg mehr - und das nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## tobii (26. Februar 2007)

billi schrieb:


> die ausgefrästen "löcher" bringen vieleicht 40g , bei einem crmo rahmen , also nicht unbedingt viel


die "löcher" bringen bei einem cromo rahmeb bestimmt mehr als nur 40g...


----------



## BenjaminB (26. Februar 2007)

ich tippe bei crmo auf 150-200g weniger durch die ausspaarungen. aber darum gehts ja bei leichtbau, hier 100g, da 50g, an dem und dem teil noch etwas weniger...
das sich der rahmen nicht gut verkaufen wird und das er auf dauer hält bezweifle ich auch, trotzdem bin ich fan von^^
vielleicht kommen dann in ein paar jahren rahmen mit 1500g, die auch halten. irgendwo muss man seiner erfahrungswerte ja holen


----------



## j.e.t. (26. Februar 2007)

man kann ja in die löcher plastik oder carbon machen und spachteln und drüberlackieren, dann wär nicht mehr so hässlich


----------



## BenjaminB (26. Februar 2007)

ich hab mir mal überlegt mir die crmo version zu holen. es sind kunststoffabdeckungen dabei ;-)


----------



## DirtJumper III (26. Februar 2007)

also mir gefällt der grim reaper vom optischen auch ganz gut, hat halt was eigenes so mit den löchern. ob das ganze teil hält ist wieder was anderes...


----------



## RISE (26. Februar 2007)

j.e.t. schrieb:


> man kann ja in die löcher plastik oder carbon machen und spachteln und drüberlackieren, dann wär nicht mehr so hässlich



Könnte man, trotzdem wüsste ich aber noch, dass ich Schweizer Käse unterm Hintern habe. 

Mehr 1500g Rahmen in allen Ehren, aber würde ich jetzt vor der Entscheidung stehen, würde meine Wahl trotz schäner S3 und RebelContender auf solide Rahmen zurückgreifen, die einen kleinen Tick mehr wiegen. Z.B. den Fit Flow, aber der wurde ja durch den zugegebenermaßen schönen Hawk ersetzt, dummerweise scheint der ja nicht so doll zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> ich tippe bei crmo auf 150-200g weniger durch die ausspaarungen. aber darum gehts ja bei leichtbau, hier 100g, da 50g, an dem und dem teil noch etwas weniger...
> das sich der rahmen nicht gut verkaufen wird und das er auf dauer hält bezweifle ich auch, trotzdem bin ich fan von^^
> vielleicht kommen dann in ein paar jahren rahmen mit 1500g, die auch halten. irgendwo muss man seiner erfahrungswerte ja holen



reynolds 953 heißt das neue zauberwort... 100% zugfester als 4130... sprich bei 1500g wäre der rahmen immer noch so stabil wie nen 3kg 4130 frame...


----------



## BenjaminB (12. März 2007)

zugfstigkeit allein reicht aber nicht. wie siehts z.b mit der sprödigkeit aus? kerbschlagarbeit, etc?


----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> zugfstigkeit allein reicht aber nicht. wie siehts z.b mit der sprödigkeit aus? kerbschlagarbeit, etc?



gucks dir auf der reynolds seite an...


----------



## billi (12. März 2007)

der 4130 hat ja auch grad ma ne streckgrenze von 600MPa , da kommt ja fast schon alu dran mit ca. 530MPa

n richtig schöner stahl für bmx rahmen währe der xar 600 von thyssen krupp 
der hat ne schreckgrenze von 1700MPa und mit 550HBW eine härte die ungefair doppelt so hoch ist wie beim 4130

is allerdings auch ungefair doppelt so teuer (als grobblech)


----------



## evil_rider (13. März 2007)

der 953 hat ne streckgrenze von 2050MPa


----------



## billi (13. März 2007)

naja , laut wikipedia heisst uts zugfestigkeit und nicht streckgrenze
und es steht da 1750-2050 
der xar 600 hat auch ne zugfestigkeit von 2000MPa 
naja am ende nehmen sie sich wohl nicht viel , aber welcher bmx rahmen ist den aus diesem reynolds 953 ? kenne keinen


----------



## evil_rider (13. März 2007)

billi schrieb:


> naja , laut wikipedia heisst uts zugfestigkeit und nicht streckgrenze
> und es steht da 1750-2050
> der xar 600 hat auch ne zugfestigkeit von 2000MPa
> naja am ende nehmen sie sich wohl nicht viel , aber welcher bmx rahmen ist den aus diesem reynolds 953 ? kenne keinen



mein nächster... 

853 ist out, 953 ist das zauberwort... 1.6-1.7kg will ich haben... und immernoch so stabil wie mein 853er jetzt mit 2.35kg ;-))))


----------



## billi (13. März 2007)

ja das glaub ich dir , hab mir auch mal n rahmen in cad gebaut und bin mit nem s1100ql schon auf 1,64 kilo gekommen ohne weniger stabil zu sein , da geht das mit nem 953 erst recht 
das problem ist nur das irgendwann entweder die rohre zu klein oder die wandstärken zu dünn werden , sodass sie schneller dellen bekommen und schwerer zu schweissen sind 

aja und da hab ich mal geschaut was so ausfräsungen wie beim grim reaper bringen , das waren grad ma um die 30g , also die machen den rahmen nun wirklich nicht leicht  

wo lässt du dir deinen rahmen bauen ?


----------



## RISE (13. März 2007)

@Evil:

Klingt ganz gut dieses Zauberpulver, aber der Rahmen hat doch hoffentlich keine Löcher drin oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (13. März 2007)

billi schrieb:


> ja das glaub ich dir , hab mir auch mal n rahmen in cad gebaut und bin mit nem s1100ql schon auf 1,64 kilo gekommen ohne weniger stabil zu sein , da geht das mit nem 953 erst recht
> das problem ist nur das irgendwann entweder die rohre zu klein oder die wandstärken zu dünn werden , sodass sie schneller dellen bekommen und schwerer zu schweissen sind
> 
> aja und da hab ich mal geschaut was so ausfräsungen wie beim grim reaper bringen , das waren grad ma um die 30g , also die machen den rahmen nun wirklich nicht leicht
> ...




das ist noch top secret!

aber ich sage es mal so: ein alter bekannter baut demnächst stahlrahmen... ;-)))


leider hat carsten(pulcro) sich ja zurückgezogen aus dem geschäft... sonst würde ich den anhauen...


naja, mein rahmen jetzt ist auch zerdellt wie sonstwas, intressiert mich aber nicht, hält dennoch wunderbar, will ja keine schönheitspreise gewinnen(ok, würde ich dennoch, gallerie durchweg 10 pkt)...


----------



## evil_rider (13. März 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> @Evil:
> 
> Klingt ganz gut dieses Zauberpulver, aber der Rahmen hat doch hoffentlich keine Löcher drin oder?





mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit, schon... will das absolute limit ausloten...


----------

